# Poll PID setpoint



## Mad Wally (Feb 24, 2016)

*What is your favorite miss Silvia PID setpoint*​
116.67%102°C116.67%103°C00.00%104°C116.67%105°C116.67%106°C233.33%107°C00.00%108°C00.00%>108°C00.00%


----------



## Mad Wally (Feb 24, 2016)

I was wondering what PID set-point is most popular on miss Silvia.

Please use the real value in case you use an offset in the controller


----------



## AussieEx (Jul 10, 2013)

100 or 101 on the Auber to be precise


----------

